# MHF Peterborough Webcam



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I turned this on yesterday but realised it wasn't in a particulary visible location, so it is now sat pride of place right at the top left on the front page

I will enable the webcam on the presentation laptop and so you will get an idea of the hussle and bustle of the show.

Yesterday was absolutely manic, after a rocky start where one of the marshalls for Warners came over and told me in no uncertain terms literally "you can't park here mate" as he pointed to the MHF marquee which was about 5 inches over the white chalk line drawn on the floor.

I then indicated to him the diagonal roof strut which prevented me pushing the marquee back any further, he ummmed and ahhhed and walked off, 20 mins later another marshall turned up saying the similar and then added well take the top of the marquee off !!! I showed her the roof strut and that it was actually pushed against the back of the MAIN support for the marquee and so the only way around it would be to dismantle the entire marquee, she again looked at her clipboard and then eventually said "well we will be monitoring you", i laughed at this and said ok I will make sure i don't move 

The day after that was just a haze of people asking questions, handing out MHF carrier bags adorned with our logo and containing assorted leaflets and info about MHF and ODB (I handed out 2,000 bags in 3 hours !!!) Thanks go to teensvan, LadyJ and Artona who all lent a hand on the stand, also met quite a few MHFers who visited us.

Lots of interest in mhf and still quite a few people out there who had never heard of us but promised to join on their return home so achieving the aim of the show which was to earn enough money back from ODB Sales to pay for the pitch etc whilst at the same time raise our profile out there.

Weather is nice atm so lets hope it stays like this and we get another bumper day today

I am leaving for the show now and will enable webcam once its all setup

Any MHFers who are visiting today feel free to come and have a chat.


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ah yes, the cow sheds! We had our stand in there for many years and it was always busier than we could cope with. Warners staff can be a pain but the biggest crime in their eyes is using more space than you've paid for. A couple of years ago they made a new exhibitor take his marquee down because he was 6 inches too far into the passageway. Of course, loads of other stands had goods stacked there but it didn't make any difference. 
Actually an even worse crime is starting to dismantle before the show finishes. That merits exclusion from Warners shows!
Beginning to wonder why I ever attended. Even more oddly I'm missing it!

Regards
Doug


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya all and have a great day remember and turn to camera and give us a MHFacts wave. Remember the marigolds!!!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Is it working???? Cos that blokes been stood there in same position for ages. He defo gonna have cramp or something!!!


----------



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

The camera still shows 0918, thought it looked a bit quieter than yesterday
Regards Paul


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I've never known anyone stand so still before :? How does he do it....

Johnny F


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

It could be musical statues :!:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Zoe68 said:


> It could be musical statues :!:


 :lol: :lol: If it is that blokes defo winning!!! Maybe if we all shout *OYYYYY NUKE FIX THE CAMERA* it might work!
After 3

1

2

3


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Simple Simon says.................."stand still"


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Zoe68 said:


> Simple Simon says.................."stand still"


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Did he just move then???

Johnny F


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Did he just move then???
> 
> Johnny F


Possibly about a millimetre, but cannot be sure :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don't hold your breath - the laptop is shut tight because the site have a power outage and they are still struggling with it.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Having said tha#, it's just come back on!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh there is a tummy invasion at Peterboro!!!!!!



Pheeeeeeeeew it's ok you can open your eyes its gone!!!!


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've been watching since about 9.45am...................nothing...........I'm a bit fed up now.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well Ken's tum was transmitted to the world a few mins ago. We just refreshed the homepage on a 3G connection on the stand to demonstrate it.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i have just switched it back on briefly, it went down for most of the day because Peterborough had a power failure last night which damaged the showground electrics, its all back online now


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Where is the link for it, must be missing it somewhere :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

here, top left hand corner

stew


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Stew are you not out at the show tonight ? hope you are keeping an eye on that Sonesta ROFL ohhhhhhhhh if you see her tell her I am going to be watching her on the webcam :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Nette

Gave Julian a miss but going to have a go at tonight's show I think if we can muster the energy. 


stew


----------

